# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  میتونم در این وقت کم برای کنکور هنر بخونم؟

## halsey

سلام.نمیدونم جای درستی مطرحش کردمه یانه!منتا الان برای تجربی خوندمخ..خوبم خوندم..نمیگم عالی ولی خوب بوده..ولی دیگ نمیتونم..من علاقه اصلیم هنره..اصلا چندروزه سمت زیست ک میرم حالم بد میشه :Yahoo (101): از طرفی خونوادمم اجازه ندادن از همون سال دوم برم هنر..خیلی دوست داشتم...چنددوزه خیلی دارم اذیت میشم...دلم میخاد قایمکی بخونم هنر رو...مث..یه حیوونی..تا ربپتبم خوپبه خوب بشه..که خانواده راضی بشن دانشگاه هنر ادامه بدم..میتونم تو این وقت کم..بخونم و رتبه خوب بیارم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Y (403):  :11:  :13:  :32:

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام.نمیدونم جای درستی مطرحش کردمه یانه!منتا الان برای تجربی خوندمخ..خوبم خوندم..نمیگم عالی ولی خوب بوده..ولی دیگ نمیتونم..من علاقه اصلیم هنره..اصلا چندروزه سمت زیست ک میرم حالم بد میشهاز طرفی خونوادمم اجازه ندادن از همون سال دوم برم هنر..خیلی دوست داشتم...چنددوزه خیلی دارم اذیت میشم...دلم میخاد قایمکی بخونم هنر رو...مث..یه حیوونی..تا ربپتبم خوپبه خوب بشه..که خانواده راضی بشن دانشگاه هنر ادامه بدم..میتونم تو این وقت کم..بخونم و رتبه خوب بیارم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام عزیز
شما اینهمه زحمت کشیدی؟؟؟؟!
توصیه میکنم همون برای کنکور خودت بخونی بیشتر-سعی کن با دروس مورد علاقت شروع کنی و این تفکر منفیتو بذاری کنار
واسه کنکور هنرم میرسی اره میتونی در کنارش بخونی-الان دیگه وقت گرفتن کتاباش نیست-فقط عومیاتو خوب کار کن بعدشم کتاب کمک اموزشی هنر گیر بیار همونو بخون
ولی هدف اصلیت همون تجربی باشه-درکنارش اینم بخون-2روز در میون میتونی بخونی-یه برنامهبریز کارت دست میشه
موفق باشی عزیز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## halsey

> سلام عزیز
> شما اینهمه زحمت کشیدی؟؟؟؟!
> توصیه میکنم همون برای کنکور خودت بخونی بیشتر-سعی کن با دروس مورد علاقت شروع کنی و این تفکر منفیتو بذاری کنار
> واسه کنکور هنرم میرسی اره میتونی در کنارش بخونی-الان دیگه وقت گرفتن کتاباش نیست-فقط عومیاتو خوب کار کن بعدشم کتاب کمک اموزشی هنر گیر بیار همونو بخون
> ولی هدف اصلیت همون تجربی باشه-درکنارش اینم بخون-2روز در میون میتونی بخونی-یه برنامهبریز کارت دست میشه
> موفق باشی عزیز


 بدم میاد از زیست...به خودم قول دادام اگر به هر دلیلی هنر نشد...تجربی ام نشه..مهم نییست..نهایتش بیکار میمونم دراینده..لج میکنم با خانواده...هیچیب نمیخونم..علاف میمونم شرفش بیشتره

----------


## محسن حاجیان

واقعا این مشکل جامعه هستش که همش فکر پولن ،،، 
برو سمت علاقه ات ،،، 
اونایی که برای پول میخونن ،،، میشن مثل اون پزشکی که بخیه رو میکشه از صورت بچه ،،، میبخشید ولی واقعیته هر کسی بدش میاد بیاد ،،،  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Maximus

اولا این نکته رو یادآور بشم ک رشته های هنر به اون صورت بازارکاری ندارن 
فقط ذوق و علاقه و استعداد هست 
برا هنر درصدای زیاد سنگینی احتیاج نیس پس فک کنم امکان پذیر باشه و ضمنا در اکثر 
رشته هاش ازمون عملی دارن 
اگه علاقه به اینجور رشته ها دارید حتما برید چون حتی پزشکی دانشگاه های برتر کشور هم قبول بشید 
در پزشکی درجا خواهید زد و پیشرفتی نمیکنید

----------


## Masoume

تو فقط داری تلقین میکنی چون خسته ای....

----------


## Maximus

یاد خودم افتادم ؛ منم خیلی علاقه به هنر داشتم 
معماری رو خیلی دوست داشتم اما تا اومدیم خانواده رو قانع کنیم 
انتخاب رشته تموم شد ؛ اومدیم وسط یه رشته ای که فقط درجا زدیم 
اگه علاقه داری برو صرفا بخاطر خستگی از درسایی مث زیست اینا نباشه 
به هر حال هر رشته ای سختی های خاص خودش رو داره

----------


## halsey

> تو فقط داری تلقین میکنی چون خسته ای....


ببخشید ولی با داین حرفت یعنی من خودمم نمیشناسم و شناختی از خودم ندارمخ..نه خسته نیستم..گفتم حاضرم مث چی..ببرا هنر زحمت ببکشم حاضرم حتی نخابم ولی بخونم که رتبه هنرم خوب بشه

----------


## Masoume

> ببخشید ولی با داین حرفت یعنی من خودمم نمیشناسم و شناختی از خودم ندارمخ..نه خسته نیستم..گفتم حاضرم مث چی..ببرا هنر زحمت ببکشم حاضرم حتی نخابم ولی بخونم که رتبه هنرم خوب بشه


اوهوم... پس ب صدای قلبت گوش کن...
موفق باشی

----------


## halsey

> یاد خودم افتادم ؛ منم خیلی علاقه به هنر داشتم 
> معماری رو خیلی دوست داشتم اما تا اومدیم خانواده رو قانع کنیم 
> انتخاب رشته تموم شد ؛ اومدیم وسط یه رشته ای که فقط درجا زدیم 
> اگه علاقه داری برو صرفا بخاطر خستگی از درسایی مث زیست اینا نباشه 
> به هر حال هر رشته ای سختی های خاص خودش رو داره


صرفا بخاطر خستگی از زیست نیست...علاقه دارم..شدید..

----------


## محسن حاجیان

خوب برید هنر
واقعا ببینید شما برید تجربی قطعا با این وضعیت رتبه نمیارید ،،، احتمالش کمه 
ولی برید هنر با این علاقه رتبه برتر کشور هم میتونید باشید 
ولی خودتون میدونید و خانواده ،،، خانواده ها خیال میکنن هر کی رفت تجربی شد پزشک ،،، مطب میزنه ،،، خخخ

----------


## Maximus

> صرفا بخاطر خستگی از زیست نیست...علاقه دارم..شدید..


پس این گوی و این میدان 
یا علی

----------


## halsey

> پس این گوی و این میدان 
> یا علی


قایمکی باید بخونم :Yahoo (105): ولی میخونم...مهم نیست چقد سخته مهم اینه دوسش دارم

----------


## محسن حاجیان

مریم خانوم ،،، 
به خانواده بگید و قانعشون کنید ،،،

----------


## halsey

> مریم خانوم ،،، 
> به خانواده بگید و قانعشون کنید ،،،


نمیشن..دیروز به مامانم گفتم..گفت نه..خاستم ادامه بدم..اما اینقدر ناراحت شدم که اشک جمع شد تو چشام..ترجیح دادم حرف  نزنم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Maximus

> قایمکی باید بخونمولی میخونم...مهم نیست چقد سخته مهم اینه دوسش دارم


حالا نمیدونم چرا خانواده ها برا دخترا هم سلیقه ای برخورد میکنن 
ما که پسر بودیم بهمون گفتن چه جوری میخای کار کنی ؟؟ چه جور میخای پول در بیاری ؟؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام.نمیدونم جای درستی مطرحش کردمه یانه!منتا الان برای تجربی خوندمخ..خوبم خوندم..نمیگم عالی ولی خوب بوده..ولی دیگ نمیتونم..من علاقه اصلیم هنره..اصلا چندروزه سمت زیست ک میرم حالم بد میشهاز طرفی خونوادمم اجازه ندادن از همون سال دوم برم هنر..خیلی دوست داشتم...چنددوزه خیلی دارم اذیت میشم...دلم میخاد قایمکی بخونم هنر رو...مث..یه حیوونی..تا ربپتبم خوپبه خوب بشه..که خانواده راضی بشن دانشگاه هنر ادامه بدم..میتونم تو این وقت کم..بخونم و رتبه خوب بیارم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام 

ببینید مریم خانوم مشکلی نداره رتبه آوردن تو هنر آسون تره تا تجربی دوست من الکی شرکت کرد شد 2000منطقه دو و حتی ميتونست دانشگاهی قبول بشه دوست دیگم زيادم نخونده بود فقط در حد کتابهای درسیش شد 800شمام تلاشتو بکنی قطعا رتبه بهتری در انتظارته

----------


## Maximus

اما خانواده رو قانع کنید و بعد حرکت کنید به سمت هدفتون 
مشکلاتی که بعدش پیش میاد راجع بهش فک کنید

----------


## halsey

> حالا نمیدونم چرا خانواده ها برا دخترا هم سلیقه ای برخورد میکنن 
> ما که پسر بودیم بهمون گفتن چه جوری میخای کار کنی ؟؟ چه جور میخای پول در بیاری ؟؟


واقعا..دخترا که قرار نیست..خونواده بچرخونن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## محسن حاجیان

راست میگن 
خانواده رو حتما در جریان بزارید ،،، 
خوب واقعا علاقه داشته باشه طرف به قول دوستمون الکی خونده 2000 ،،، شما که ماشالله علاقه داری ،،، قطعا زیر 500 هستید

----------


## halsey

> راست میگن 
> خانواده رو حتما در جریان بزارید ،،، 
> خوب واقعا علاقه داشته باشه طرف به قول دوستمون الکی خونده 2000 ،،، شما که ماشالله علاقه داری ،،، قطعا زیر 500 هستید


نمیتونم در جریان بزارم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## محسن حاجیان

خوب دیگه اینده دست خودتونه نه دست بچه های انجمن
ما راهنمایی کردم ،،،
به خانواده بگو ،،،

----------


## halsey

> خوب دیگه اینده دست خودتونه نه دست بچه های انجمن
> ما راهنمایی کردم ،،،
> به خانواده بگو ،،،


نمیشه.. :Yahoo (101):

----------

